# Total Archery Challenge @ Natural Bridge Caverns



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

had a buddy forward me this. sounds like a blast, i'm going...

Friends please help spread the work about this event and we hope you can all can attend at least one day to shoot yourself. Feb 7th, 8th & 9th http://totalarcherychallenge.com/

For those of you who donâ€™t know about this event, it is like no other 3D archery shoot in the world. Itâ€™s not a competition, itâ€™s just for fun and happens to be the best practice you could ever do for hunting. Brad and I flew to Utah this summer to shoot at Snow Bird and it was kick ***. Most guys bring at least a dozen arrows because itâ€™s not easy. We are using the roughest, steepest and most scenic parts our ranch for the 2 extreme courses. They will have a good vendor show, and possibly some live entertainment. We will have good food and drinks available each day. Kids and Family and spectators are allowed to join you on the trails and There will be 3 different walking 3D courses to shoot, a practice range and a 3D popup course. I suggest trying to shoot 2 days if you can as it will be almost impossible to do it all in one day.

Side note the San Antonio Rodeo is also starting that weekend and gives you out of town folks another reason to come in, do the shoot and go to the rodeo in the evening.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds fun! Can't go though. lol. Good luck.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

found out they have a 140 yd novelty shoot, a bulls eye wins a new truck!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

for those who made it to the shoot, i think they'll agree it was an absolute blast!


----------

